# pre-heresy marine armour?



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

what would it look like? pics would help. im doing some research for a future nurgle army


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you have, or can get ahold of the new Space Marines Codex, flip to page 20. It has a pic of the "old stuff." 

Also do a search on google for "Pre Heresy Space Marine."

I did a quick search and found this one...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That piece is Iron MkII, I believe, in the Pre Heresy Thousand Sons. (Ish - I think the Word Bearers may have been Charcoal Grey).

There is a fantastic article on it here at Bolter and Chainsword.


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

TY guys, i wanted to google it but was on my way out the door when i though of it


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> That piece is Iron MkII


 
"Crusade" pattern is MKII, "Iron" is MKIII.


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

any idea where i can get some more pics or something of it? in older codexes or such?


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

There are actual models on the GW website that you can purchase.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Marshal Balian said:


> There are actual models on the GW website that you can purchase.


Yeah, Armour of the Ages. It's 4 or 5 models, I can't remember which.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

That would be your best bet at what the armour looks like. Most of the older Codex's really do not deal with the Armour. But I do remember seeing it in one. Can't remember which SM edition it was though. And they only covered MK 6 in Rogue trader days.


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, TY guys. ive decided im going to sculpt my own armor and cast it. it will be one part chest pieces, upper and lower legs (so i can switch some of the mk.V legs with older ones), and arms. im going for an older nurgle traitor legion, with the lords having scalviged "newer" mk.VI-VIII... now to work on it... i dont want to think about how much this will end up costing, but imagine how cool it will be... (for future reference, i clam insanity)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

You may want to consider the Forgeworld MK IV Red Scorpian stuff? Its looks great ( I am currently painting some right now). It works out at about an extra £1.50 per figure so would probably be easier than doing all you own castings.


----------

